# deformed tadpole, thoughts?



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I noticed the deformity early on and pretty much figured it wouldn't survive in a group rearing tank but alas, the little soldier is nearly oow. Thoughts? Probably just end up with a bit of a gimp, right? Or maybe normal once the tail is absorbed?


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

is that a bicolor or some sort of mantella? It'll be pretty interesting to see the result


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

jackxc925 said:


> is that a bicolor or some sort of mantella? It'll be pretty interesting to see the result


Yeah, its a golden mantella froglet. Besides the deformity, seems active and healthy enough.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

looks like it's only affecting its tail. I'm betting as soon as it's out of the water you won't even be able to tell that something was wrong with it.


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

I have had tadpoles of a few frog species with deformities like that. I usually will have one show up every few clutches.

Once the tail is absorbed, they look perfectly normal, and it doesnt seem to affect anything.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

honestly, i would cull the little guy if the frog has a deformity.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Julio said:


> honestly, i would cull the little guy if the frog has a deformity.


Well, at least we now know where you stand re: eugenics, Julio. . 

That said, yeah, even if he/she makes it I would probably avoid breeding. Just be another runt that can live his/her life out in a 10G.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

ive heard of RETF tads with similar deformities that get absorbed and become spinal problems. usually deformities in the hip areas.

james


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

stemcellular said:


> That said, yeah, even if he/she makes it I would probably avoid breeding.


Check this out when you have time: http://www.vortex9.org/reprints/should we select genetic alleles.pdf


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

If he looks and acts normal once the tail is gone and lives a healthy, active life, then when he comes of age I'd let him breed once and study the results. If he produces obviously deformed tads, then cull them and stop him from breeding in the future. He could be 100% normal.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Sometimes curvature of the spine can be a result of infection with mycobacterium or calcium deficiency/overload. If the tadpoles are living in very hard water or are given dusted supplements regularly, this may be the case. If it doesn't happen to them often, it may just be genetics. I would not breed that one just to be safe.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe he's just "bent"...Get it?


----------

